# Parents new puppy is sick...



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

My parents just bought a new Sheltie and he Is apparently ill. I spoke to my parents and there's quite a few variables with this little guy that might be making him sick but I figured I'd run it by y'all. 

First off his symptoms are he's pooping blood right at the end of his poop. He has fairly bad diarreah but he was firming up earlier. The bloody feces occurs at the very end of his poop. He has pretty good amounts of energy and seems to be moving around fine. None of his other littermates are ill according to the breeder. My parents literally just picked him up yesterday and started him on a 1/4 the food they wanted him on and 3/4s his old food. He has a good appetite and he is eating. 

My first guess is parasites and I told them to book an appt with the vet and bring in a poop sample... any other idea's?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

It could be parasites, but with bloody diarrhea, it could be Parvo. I'd get that puppy to the vet as soon as they can just to get it tested to be safe.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd wager it's possible stress-coccidia and food. They shouldn't try switching for at least a couple months.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

They should get him to a vet asap to get checked out. It could be the start of parvo or something, but for baby puppies it's urgent they get care for that sort of thing.

The breeder may or may not be honest about it, this pup could be the first, you never know. But I'd get him in right away to be sure...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vet*

Yes, please get him to vet asap and take a stool sample.

I was thinking it could be parasites or parvo.

Praying for him.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Rainheart said:


> It could be parasites, but with bloody diarrhea, it could be Parvo. I'd get that puppy to the vet as soon as they can just to get it tested to be safe.


I sincerely hope not because I went to their house to take a look at him yesterday.... and if thats the case I am going to be pretty upset. Is it possible for one dog in a litter to get parvo and the rest not?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Braccarius said:


> I sincerely hope not because I went to their house to take a look at him yesterday.... and if thats the case I am going to be pretty upset. Is it possible for one dog in a litter to get parvo and the rest not?


As to that, I'm not 100% sure. I've seen symptoms of parvo and the treatment of it, and it's not pretty. I think it would still be best to get her to the vet and get their opinion as well as doing the test just to be safe.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Should I get them to do the hamburger / rice in lieu of puppy food for a bit? He's from Grand Gables kennels out of Cambridge Ontario... they seem legitimate but I must admit, I never really looked at them because even if they weren't... my parents wouldn't listen to me :-(


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I found this for you:

There is no question that only part of a litter of puppies can be affected by parvovirus, including only one puppy, if that is really the situation. This is why: 
Puppies do not have antibodies to diseases, except in very small amounts, from their mother while in the uterus, like members of some species (humans, for instance). Antibodies to protect against disease are passed from the mother to the puppies through the first milk produced, called the colostrum. Puppies can only absorb antibodies for the first 24 to 36 hours of life. After that, they can no longer absorb antibodies. 
There are a number of ways that this process of passing on antibodies can fail. The puppy may not nurse the first day of life. The mother may self nurse or leak colostrum, using it up. The puppy may be the last puppy to nurse and the antibody containing colostrum may have been used up by the other puppies. So one puppy may have very good protection against parvovirus, while another puppy has little or no protection. Over time, the maternal antibodies are broken down, used up or otherwise rendered inactive by the puppy. As this protection wears off, the puppy becomes susceptible to the disease. 

Parvovirus in Dogs


It would probably be best to just do a bland diet at this time, if anything.
​


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Whether it's coccidia or parvo or something else, it's really important to get the puppy in to the vet. We almost lost one of our guys (Danny) to coccidia the week after we brought him home - partly because it wasn't showing in the fecal samples right away.

Admittedly, he did have both vomitting and diarrhea and total weakness at the time. If your dog is just having bloody diarrhea, I'll bet it's something in the food disagreeing with him. Regardless, blood in the stool means you should contact the vet.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Vet asap to get a definitive dx, and I'd hold off on changing his food so soon. There's alot of stress involved with leaving littermates, new home and routine, etc. I'd use the old food for several weeks at least before making a transition.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Megora said:


> I'd wager it's possible stress-coccidia and food. They shouldn't try switching for at least a couple months.


I was thinking that as well because he was getting very car sick and barfing his little brains out on the ride home. But, better safe then sorry... he's going in to the vet in 15 minutes anyway.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am glad he is going to the vet. Let us know what they say. I hope for the best diagnosis.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Not unusual to have blood with loose stool. Very definitely should go to the vet... as every one else has said, stress, diet change, parasites, etc could be factors.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Well... there's some really really fantastic news. He has absolutely nothing wrong with him. He has stress induced colitis he tested negative for parasites and parvo-virus. Also, the vet suggested he go on boiled chicken and rice for a bit until he settles and gave them a prescription for ... I can't remember what but it wasn't Flagyl.

Great news for my parents. Anybody heard of Grand Gables before?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Probably metronidazole. That is what they put Gabby on. Not trying to make you or your parents worry. Please don't want to give you a heads up. Coccidia and giardia are HARD to find. So if symptoms return in a few weeks, talk to the vet about preventative treatments such as Panacur. Gabby had 3 bouts of the runs, each was about 3 weeks apart from the previous. She had been treated as a pup, the breeder sent me home with some and that was before Gabby's brother was diagnosed. 

When Gabby had her 3rd bout and went to the e vet. Nothing was found. I talked to my vet. The E vet put her on forti flora (probiotic), and metronidazole, I asked can we do the Panacur too just to be safe, he said it could never hurt, so we did. That was the last round... knock on wood. As they get older their bodies can fight it better. 

Just keep this in mind.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm so relieved to hear it was just stress!


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Coccidia and Giardia are a pain in the arse. Plus with it being winter its going to be even harder since they are picking up poop in the snow. I don't know how good the sample was, but they have one of the better vets who is very proactive. If he continues showing signs of it... I'm sure he'll be on something for parasites rather quickly. They take him back in 2-3 days for a follow-up.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Glad to hear he will be ok!


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

The funny thing is its "Family Day" in Canada... I didn't even realize it until my dad commented on how fast the vet got him in and nobody was in the office... hahaha....


----------

